# 

## agata39

Bardzo podobają mi się ogrodzenia drewniane.Jak zrobić ogrodzenie,żeby służyło na długie lata bez konserwacji. Często na drewnianych ogrodzeniach widać jak się łuszczy farba. Może macie jakieś linki z przykładami ogrodzeń.

----------


## piotrulex

nie pomoge ale nam tez podobaja sie drewniane (slupki z klinkieru). drewno kladzione na przemian taz ze plot jest na wprost calkowicie nieprzezroczysty   :Wink2:

----------


## retrofood

kiedyś, jak nie było innych środków, zabezpieczano farbą, która po czasie odpadała. 
teraz są impregnaty, odpadanie nie grozi.

----------


## bladyy78

Jak ktoś pomalował ogrodzenie farba olejna to farba się łuszczyła i odpadała. Trzeba porostu kupić farbę przeznaczona do drewna która będzie w nie wnikała i je zabezpieczała.

----------


## agata39

> nie pomoge ale nam tez podobaja sie drewniane (slupki z klinkieru). drewno kladzione na przemian taz ze plot jest na wprost calkowicie nieprzezroczysty


Nam też się takie podobają,a najbardziej ciemno brązowe lub czarne

----------


## lukol-bis

Z moich obserwacj wynika, że jeszcze nie ma takiej farby, która skutecznie zabezpieczy ogrodzenie drewniane. Żeby utrzymać takie ogrodzenie w dobrej kondycji, trzeba zabeżpieczać drewno bardzo często, a skutek i tak bywa różny.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## piotrulex

> Napisał piotrulex
> 
> nie pomoge ale nam tez podobaja sie drewniane (slupki z klinkieru). drewno kladzione na przemian taz ze plot jest na wprost calkowicie nieprzezroczysty  
> 
> 
> Nam też się takie podobają,a najbardziej ciemno brązowe lub czarne


ciemno brazowe tak jak rynny, blacha i parapety zewnetrzne

do tego pisakowo zolte slupki z klinkieru tak jak np. komin

do tego jasno brazowe dachowki, zloty dab okna, drzwi i brama garazowa

mysle ze bedzie OK

----------


## wojtek50

Jeżeli chodzi o ogrodzenie z drewna ,to tylko drewno olchowe . Jak mawiał mój ojciec nie impregnowane będzie stało 20 lat zaimpregnowane 50 . Ale to dotyczy przede wszystkim sztachet . Na przęsła można zastosować nieokorowane pnieki z jodły przecięte na pół . Po kilku latach żywica i kora sama ładnie to zaimpregnuje .
Drewniane ogrodzenia to żywot góra 15-20 lat i nie pomogą żadne impregnaty

----------


## retrofood

> Jeżeli chodzi o ogrodzenie z drewna ,to tylko drewno olchowe . Jak mawiał mój ojciec nie impregnowane będzie stało 20 lat zaimpregnowane 50 . Ale to dotyczy przede wszystkim sztachet . Na przęsła można zastosować nieokorowane pnieki z jodły przecięte na pół . Po kilku latach żywica i kora sama ładnie to zaimpregnuje .
> Drewniane ogrodzenia to żywot góra 15-20 lat i nie pomogą żadne impregnaty


no, ale sam wcześniej napisałeś, że nieimpregnowane więcej niż 20 lat.
I dobrze, że tylko tyle wytrzymuje. Po tym czasie zmieniają się mody, nasz gust, potrzeby (żeby np. chłopoki do wnuczki nie podchodzili...  :oops:  )
tak, że spokojnie po tylu latach można se zrobić inny.
To nie są aż tak zabójcze pieniądze. 
a stare sztachety środowiska nie zaśmiecają.

----------


## la***is

> Bardzo podobają mi się ogrodzenia drewniane.Jak zrobić ogrodzenie,żeby służyło na długie lata bez konserwacji. Często na drewnianych ogrodzeniach widać jak się łuszczy farba. Może macie jakieś linki z przykładami ogrodzeń.


Jeżeli masz trochę kasy, zastosuj drewno impregnowane ciśnieniowo w autoklawie, można je potem pomalować jakimś kolorowym impregnatem (ze 2 x) dla oka i będzie stało bardzo długo. Przy zwykłym drewnie (suchym) stosuj tylko impregnaty koloryzujące z 4-krotnym naniesieniem (są impregnaty wodne, wystarczy je nanieść 2 x), wystrzegaj się farb, lakierów, lakierobejc czy wszelkiego typu lazur, wszelkich środków powłokowych....

pozdrawiam

----------


## tojakasia

> Drewniane ogrodzenia to żywot góra 15-20 lat i nie pomogą żadne impregnaty


Wiem coś o tym. Nawet krócej jak się mieszka przy cieku wodnym  :sad:  Drugi raz takiego w naszym domu już nie będzie.

----------


## lovelyperson

W sprawie zrobienie ogrodzenia nie pomogę Ci-kompletnie się na tym nie znam. Ja również uwielbiam ogrodzenia drewniane i wiem jakie ceny osiągają :sad:  Osobiście zrezygnowałam więc z tego typu ogrodzenia i zainwestowałam w ogrodzenie plastikowe z tej strony : www.ogrodzeniaplastikowe.pl

----------


## Michal83x83

Wszyscy piszecie, że ogrodzenia drewniane wymagają impregnacji. Ale metalowe również, mało tego, jak pojawi się rdza to trzeba ją wyczyścić i na nowo malować co kilka lat. Rozwiązaniem jest siatka ocynk bądź płot betonowy, ale chyba nie muszę mówić jak to wygląda.

----------


## StolarzS

Drewno wytrzyma długo jeśli odpowiednio je przygotujesz to konfrontacji z czynnikami atmosferycznymi. To wymaga co roku 1 dnia  pracy i kubła impregnatu za 180zł.

Tylko drewno iglaste lub olcha (naturalnie ciemna barwa) się nada, dobrze wysuszone, pokryte impregnatem bazowym i pomalowane 2-3 razy impregnatem w kolor.

Co roku trzeba malować impregnatem chroniącym przed promieniami UV aby nie ciemniało (jeśli ma być jasne). Warto zrobić z drewna tylko przęsła na słupkach metalowych lub z cegły, wtedy kontrast daje lepszy efekt.

Mam działkę na podmokłym terenie, dużo tu wilgoci, mgieł itp. Sosnowy domek dla dzieci nadal wygląda dobrze, mimo że pociemniał bo od 4 lat go nie tknąłem. 

Jak się dba tak się ma,  całkiem bezobsługowe to nie jest - to trzeba jasno powiedzieć, ale estetyka jest tego warta. Zresztą malowanie desek na wiosnę to sama przyjemność.

----------


## StolarzS

http://muratordom.pl/ogrod/nawierzch...e,86_3999.html

----------


## candy6699

sąsiad ma drewniane ogrodzenie od ulicy. mieszkamy tu już od 1988 i ono powstało jakoś wtedy. nawet nie zauważam czy je maluje czy nie... i nawet nie zauważam czy ta farba czy czym to jest pomalowane obłazi... a specjalnie patrzyłam ostatnio... na pewno na początku było pomalowane zgodnie ze wszystkimi regułami, a potem to nie wiem. jest. ładne. drewniane. w krakowie. mieście. gdzie klimat i powietrze niekoniecznie najzdrowsze. patrząc z mojej perspektywy można polecić, acha to nasze ma murowane słupki. to w temacie słupków drewnianych. murowane się trzymają bez uwag ani zastrzeżeń. to tyle z naszego doświadczenia i praktyki.

----------


## Kubencki

> Wszyscy piszecie, że ogrodzenia drewniane wymagają impregnacji. Ale metalowe również, mało tego, jak pojawi się rdza to trzeba ją wyczyścić i na nowo malować co kilka lat. Rozwiązaniem jest siatka ocynk bądź płot betonowy, ale chyba nie muszę mówić jak to wygląda.


Przecież metalowe ogrodzenia można ocynkować....

----------

